# My Polar Lights Godzilla Diorama in Black and White and in Color



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Done a few years ago, I love this model even with all it's inaccurate details. It never fails to make me feel like a kid again!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nicely Done! The inaccurate head always bothered me. Thankfully there's a new resin replacement head available!



Godzilla



Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I built one about 20 years ago and used a resin replacement head from CultTVMan (long OOP). I really liked the sculpt. Looking forward to the Atlantis re-release of the kit and the new resin head.









Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> I built one about 20 years ago and used a resin replacement head from CultTVMan (long OOP). I really liked the sculpt. Looking forward to the Atlantis re-release of the kit and the new resin head.
> View attachment 310179
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet drybrush work! Your right, the head looks so much better!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice build-up! That backdrop really sets it off.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Love it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic work


----------

